# Organizing a Charity Lacrosse Tournament for Wounded Warrior, Suggestions needed



## pushurlimits (3 Dec 2014)

Hi all,

I'm currently a university student playing lacrosse in the States but am planning on following the DEO path into the Forces upon my graduation. As the subject of this thread states, I have recently been in the process of organizing a Jr. A box lacrosse charity tournament this Christmas break, with all proceeds going towards Wounded Warrior Canada. To me, this tournament mixes the best of both my worlds, but I think I could use some suggestions! 

I have not yet settled on a name for the tournament. After the tragic terrorist attacks on Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent and Cpl Nathan Cirillo, I wanted to maybe name the tournament in their honour, a tribute to their legacy of sorts. However, I have failed to contact either of their families and given the short notice, I would not feel right going ahead without proper permission. Maybe some time down the road this could be a possibility, but I will stick to honouring them at the tournament opening rather than through its name. Currently thinking something along the lines of "1st annual Pre-Season Wounded Warrior Tourney", what do you all think?

Wounded Warrior will have a presence at the event, but I think it would be cool to have some sort of Canadian Forces presence as well. I guess this is your invite folks! If any current members or vets will be in the Southern Ontario area December 29th-30th, and want to watch some break-neck speed Jr. A lacrosse, swing by the Iroquois Lacrosse Arena near Hagersville (Six Nations Reserve - http://www.arenamaps.com/arenas/3713.htm) and come say hi! Feel free to PM if you'd like to meet up and perhaps be involved in opening ceremonies. But if not, are there any ideas for a formal Canadian Forces Presence? As I have a grand total of zero experience in the Forces to date, I'm looking to you folks for advice on this one. 

Additionally, if there are any Aboriginal Canadian Forces members online that would like to be involved with this endeavour, please let me know. I'd love to somehow showcase the strong history of Aboriginal peoples in the Forces at this tournament as it will, after all, be hosted by the Six Nation Arrows on their home turf. I think this is a great opportunity to showcase their strong history in the Forces through a two-day exhibition of how their game, the "little brother of war", is supposed to be played. 

Finally, if there are any suggestions to how I may properly honour our vets and current soldiers through this tournament, feel free to post below. This would likely take the form of some sort of opening ceremony for the tournament, but I am open to different suggestions.

I'm sure I have forgotten something, but that is why I am starting this thread. Please feel free to share your thoughts, suggestions and/or comments on this tournament and let me know what I can do to make it a success. Oh, and I'm completely serious about your invite to come out and check out the tournament. Even if you have no idea what lacrosse is or how it is played, this can be a great opportunity to learn about our national summer sport and be involved in  (what I hope will be) a great event. Heck, I'll buy you a hotdog*.

Cheers! 

*I won't buy you a hot dog… Ok, if I get a hat trick I'll buy some hot dogs. I play D.


----------

